# bodybuilding recipes and other ideas



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

everyone knows the importance of eating clean,high protein diets

for maximising musclegain,but eating like this can get boring eg (tuna and rice 6 times a day)

has anyone got any good recipes?

heres 1 of myne

protein cakes(they dont taste that bad lol)

mix porridge oats with skimmed mik and protein powder in a bowl.

put in the microwave for about 4 mins on med/high

it should seem like quite a sticky dough.

get out your cake tray

make sure you grease it(olive oil)

cook in preheated oven for about 15 mins

and voila protein cakes 

i use chocolate protein powder for myne,

they can come quite handy when your on the go.

anyone else got any good ones

post them here

steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey bud, keep up the good work on the site.

Hmmm recipes...well I have one or two I know of and thats Italian Steak and pasta.

I know pasta tends to retain water, but you can do this with Rice if you want to. I prefer about 75g of brown pasta.

Basically you need a small piece of steak and dice it into nice chunky pieces. Pepper it, add some onions and garlics, and then leave it in a bowl for a good halfhour covered.

15 minutes later start the pasta. During that cooking time you will need a tine of chopped tomatoes and some nice herbs (Coriander, etc...) Bang the herbs into the tomotoes and the stir fry the steak with water to aist the pan rather than oil.

When its done to the right cooking level (Rare, Medium, Welldone, etc...) Add the tomatoes.

Rinse out the pasta, and then add the now tomatoe steak to it, bring to the boil with the pan covered, and let that boil for about 5 minutes to warm things through.

Basically you have got the carbs from the pasta and plenty of protein from the steak, and it doesn't taste that bad!!

Bon apetite!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

niceone gareth ill have to give that one ago tommorow :lol:

ill let you no how i get on


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Your welcome bud, let me know what you think of my culinary skills, the lads at uni dont complain, but they tend to eat things that have fallen on the carpet...anyway.

My favorite dish when Im dieting is Cod sandwich.

Basically, 1/2 nice pieces of cod fish (fresh or frozen), 2 eggs, 2 pieces of brown bread, mixed herbs, and cottage cheese or low fat mayo/salad cream.

I prefer the bread toasted, lay one piece on your plate and put the cottage cheese or mayo/cream on top to start with. Fry the eggs with a small amount of oil and when done, lay 1 egg on the cottage cheese.

Steam the cod (or grill whatever is easiest) and when done lay it on top of the egg. Lay the other egg on top of the fish, and then sprinkle the herbs on, and finally that 2nd piece of toast can now go on top!

This is a great meal if you are dieting as it helps in terms of calorie control with the high protein, low fats, and little carbs. I eat this a good 3 times a week when I diet and I dont feel like Im about to collapse by the end of day feeling as if Ive eaten nothing!

Hope this one wets the old appetite!

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

gareth that steak dish is fu**ing good,

i used rice instead of pasta

i got the missus to do the messy bits(washing up)lol

there was 1 problem though

i didnt make enough :roll:

have to cook somemore

steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Thought you might like it dude, you can ofcourse substitute the steak for chicken. Either is good.

I took great pleasure in cooking thai food tonight for the lads and they immediately decided it would be fun to see who could paint the wall wih the sticky rice!!

One beer ad this is what they do!

Anyone else got some decent recipes?

Gareth "Mr Moderator"


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

Tuna Smoothie 

I've had these in my diet for the past couple of months and what a diff its made.

if you've never tried them before, let me say 'Its not as gross as it sounds' :lol:

I dont like tuna, so if I can drink them without yakking they cant be too bad LOL.

2 185g tins of tuna

2 muller lights

1 scoop of protein ( I use enough powder to yield 20 grams of protein)

rinse the tuna for a minute (or 2)

then give the lot a good good blending

I'm cutting at the Mo' so this is used as two servings.

each serving is 40grm protein / 17 grm Carbs (depending on ur protein powder)

honest folks, you wont taste the tuna :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

drinking tuna,the thought makes me wanna spew, 

but im gonna give it ago, as tuna is one of my favourite types of protein.

who nows i might like it,

bungee what flavour mullerlights do u use,and what flavour protein powder.i reckon u must have tried different flavours etc

and what do u think is the best choice?

ill be trying it out tommorow after training.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Liquidised tuna!! Interesting...

I know for a high carb breakfast, one of the guys at the gym has:

50grams of oats

1pint semi-skimmed milk

2 Bananas

2 scoops of protein shake

Blend them together and there is 2 meals as easy as that. Dont think I could eat that since Im cutting at the moment.

The tuna smoothie doesnt sound that bad to be honest!


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL! the thought of spewing is natural! I was exactly the same 

I've tried strawberry mullers with strawberry protein, I also added 2 bananas to this coz it was the first time I tried it and wasnt 100% sure the tuna taste would be masked. this was fine it was a mild strawbwerry taste with the 'zing' of the yogurt.

Now Ive ditched the bananas as I'm using chocolate protein which seems to be a stronger flavour, and toffee mullers. I used to use chocolate mullars but cant seem to get the fookers now :evil:

TBH the flavour of the yogurt doesnt seen to come through it just seems to take away the flavour of the tuna, but I still try to match the flavour of the protein with the same flavoured yogurt :wink:


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey guys

From what I have been told, meals like the tuna smoothie are by far the best as they get into your system alot quicker than normal food!

Mind you thinking of that I wouldn't want a roast chicken smoothie...


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

garethxxx said:


> Hey guys
> 
> From what I have been told, meals like the tuna smoothie are by far the best as they get into your system alot quicker than normal food!


cool! I'm not surprised to hear that though coz the guy who got me onto them is proper big!



garethxxx said:


> Mind you thinking of that I wouldn't want a roast chicken smoothie...


LMAO! the mind boggles, mind you, I know a guy who mixes his tuna in a glass of diet coke! and he is proper proper big so obviously I tried it  lets just say your roast chicken smoothie sounds like a welcome alternative


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Thats like asking...OK you want ass tonight or tits from the mrs?

Tuna or Roast Chicken smoothie...such tough decision!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

bungee that tuna smoothie,is just not for me mate,

i only manged to drink half a serving.

all i can say is urgggggh

i blended it for ages,but it just seemed to stay really thick,

beats prtotein powder anyday for quality of protein and definately the way forward,if u can stomach them.


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

sorry to hear that Steve m8, I'm well surprised to coz you actually like tuna where as I hate the stuff ! weird that! LOL.

they do tend to be quite thick though, you could maybe add some skimmed milk to get it thinner but something tells me you wont be mixing up another batch in a hurry eh! :wink:

dunno what to say m8, ... Roast chicken smoothie perhaps :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

i used strawberry mullers,do u reckon this is why i didnt like it,

have u tried it with strawberry?

i will probably give it another go,and add a bit of skimmed milk to thin it out.but definately not with strawberry mullers. :lol:


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, I've tried it with strawberry, it doesnt seem to be the strongest of flavours. I you have chocolate protein powder I'd make it with that coz it seems to be stronger.

you could try: 2 tins tuna, 2 toffee or chocolate mullars, 2 scoops chocolate protein powder and a banana. (skimmed milk to get a preffered consistency) that would be split into 2 servings giving you about 60 odd grams of protein each serving.

I'm use to them so I dont bother adding any fruit but I have added s**t like bananas, strawberries and it does give it a general 'fruity' type taste :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

i think thats what i need mate,its the slight taste of the tuna what puts me off.i suppose if i couldnt taste any tuna at all,it would be ok.

ill get a couple of chocolate ones today.

let u no how i get on mate.

also u got any more recipes?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

What measurements would you recommend for the protein cakes? How much milk, protein powder an oats? cheers


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

An extra on the protein cakes, you can use this recipe for protein pancakes.

15 eggs- only 5 yokes (how ever you spell it)

3 large table spoons of cottage cheese

2 cups porridge oats

2 drops of vanilla escence( for taste)

Blend, then fry up and serve how you want it, its a really easy way to eat 15 eggs without it being a strugle


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

just in time for pancake day eh! lol


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Thats alot of protein for pancakes!!!


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Easy way to eat a pound of mince in one go;

Pound of mince and an egg, mix it up in a bowl with chopped onions. Squash it into about 6-7 burger shaped numbers and roll them in plain flour.

Chuck em on the George Foreman (get one there great) and done in 10!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Top notch IAN i'm on my way to the butchers.

Dave.

Livi for the cup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

ian,

good choice,i got a george foreman aswell,

the only thing i hate about it is.

cleaning the ****er :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

i got a george foreman grill the oter day it amazing get so much meat cooked in minute and i dnt no why every 1 says they are really hard to clean if u clean it straight away with hot sopy water and a cloth it come off well easy and is clean in like 2 mins lol  (every one oveously leave it sitting around for a few hours lol)


----------

